# This Is How Much You Need To Drive For Uber Or Lyft To Make $50,000 A Year



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*This Is How Much You Need To Drive For Uber Or Lyft To Make $50,000 A Year*
MAYA KOSOFF

http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-make-50000-a-year-by-driving-for-uber-lyft-and-sidecar-2014-12


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

If my average ride in dallas was $15 bucks I would be so happy


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

These raw numbers are way out of whack! The analysis of data is faulty. The costs are being underestimated by at least a few thousand dollars.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

So are you saying its possible to make 75K / yr ??? Are you a shill???


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This article relied on data from SherpaShare. They are be thanked for sharing their data to shed some light on Driver Earnings.
Thank you @Ryder P


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 2721


Notice how there is no mention about any commission here? Lol


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 2721


Your gas costs is way off.$22.65 per week for gas! No way in hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> These raw numbers are way out of whack! The analysis of data is faulty. The costs are being underestimated by at least a few thousand dollars.


Courtesy of Fuber? Lol or theses kids don't know how to do a math? Lol


----------



## UberCbus (Nov 10, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Your gas costs is way off.$22.65 per week for gas! No way in hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ha you beat me to it!

Thats crazy low!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I did not do 60 rides with my Camry yet spent $140.00 on gas.

The math shown is garbage.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

The math is way off.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

And my average uberx fare is more like $10.00 these days.

No dashboard makes good number crunching impossible, just like Uber wants it.

The truth hurts too much.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 2721


I love the picture.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Data Show How Wildly Driver Pay Can Vary*
**
Ellen Huet

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/12/01/uber-data-show-how-wildly-driver-pay-can-vary/
*http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/
*


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Jerry Carver said:


> ha you beat me to it!
> 
> Thats crazy low!


Maybe $22.65 per day or more!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I think it's time to revive this thread in the wake of so many news articles on Driver Earnings.
To keep this thread alive, please post the average total hours driven per week, and your market.
Thanx!

*POLL: What is your gross hourly take, on average for UberX?*
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/poll-what-is-your-gross-hourly-take-on-average-for-uberx.7126/


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

UberComic said:


> The math is way off.


Cause it's crystal. They're using cystal math.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I use about


pengduck said:


> Your gas costs is way off.$22.65 per week for gas! No way in hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I use about $17 a day.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Here are my monthly figures for 2014, I'm in dallas and drive part time mainly weekend.


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

billybengal said:


> Cause it's crystal. They're using cystal math.


I'd like to do some crystal math with that Ellen Huet....


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> These raw numbers are way out of whack! The analysis of data is faulty. The costs are being underestimated by at least a few thousand dollars.


I was gonna say, I was doing more rides than what they're quoting for $50,000, but I wasn't on target for $50,000.


Optimus Uber said:


> I use about
> 
> I use about $17 a day.


Gas is way down here now, but I'm probably using about $23.00/day.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Given Lyft is significantly lower than Uber on the chart, I suspect the Uber amount is including all Uber offerings such as Black.

If the Uber amount was just UberX and XL, then Uber would probably be the same average as Lyft. 

Sidecar would be hire given drivers can choose to charge a higher rate.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

billybengal said:


> Cause it's crystal. They're using cystal math.


To drive for Uber, you should say we are using crystal meth


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm in DC, i still pull in 30 dollars an hour GROSS...before fees and all the other bullshit....after that, i think it's like 18 an hour or so net...


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Raider said:


> I'm in DC, i still pull in 30 dollars an hour GROSS...before fees and all the other bullshit....after that, i think it's like 18 an hour or so net...


You'd quit your first week here, it's pitiful.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You'd quit your first week here, it's pitiful.


i think it varies on cities...DC has tons of schools, bars, strip clubs, air ports...lots of varieties of riders...i've never gone more than 10 minutes without a ride request if im in downtown DC...this would be a very lucrative gig if the rate was 2 dollars a mile and 3 dollars base fare...i'd make a killing


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Raider said:


> i think it varies on cities...DC has tons of schools, bars, strip clubs, air ports...lots of varieties of riders...i've never gone more than 10 minutes without a ride request if im in downtown DC...this would be a very lucrative gig if the rate was 2 dollars a mile and 3 dollars base fare...i'd make a killing


Yes it does vary, but I don't think Uber understands that. It's a joke here.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I've also noticed old people are starting to take Uber too...had this one lady who was at least in her 70's, she said her daughter set her up with the account, and that her daughter set her up...3 generations, learning how to be frugal with money lol

****


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Raider said:


> I've also noticed old people are starting to take Uber too...had this one lady who was at least in her 70's, she said her daughter set her up with the account, and that her daughter set her up...3 generations, learning how to be frugal with money lol
> 
> ****


Let me guess. Her daughter told her no tip was necessary lol


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Let me guess. Her daughter told her no tip was necessary lol


They don't have to, Uber puts it in Bold, red, italicized fonts when they sign up...if i had gotten tips for every ride, that would cover gas easily, even if just a buck or two a ride


----------

